# What do you call this?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's about 16' x 8' . "Oval box" just seems too trite.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> It's about 16' x 8' . "Oval box" just seems too trite.


Oh,.. I know this one!!!! A "Dance Floor!" (...just heard about this this weekend!)


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd just call it an oval box haha. Dance floor is just a big flat box so I guess...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

An egg ???


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

crashed UFO?

captain america could crawl out at any moment


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

Disco round.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

dragon.....


----------



## Hirvy (Dec 30, 2012)

a dragon eye?:dunno:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Casual said:


> I'd just call it an oval box haha. Dance floor is just a big flat box so I guess...


Oval box or possibly butter pad?:dunno:

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> dragon.....


I've heard the term "dragon box" but don't know what it refers to.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Maxi pad, because only women would need a box that big to learn on.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I've heard the term "dragon box" but don't know what it refers to.


I've always heard it used as another name for a roller coaster box.

I would just call that a dance floor or anything of that sort really.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Dragon box is one of these afaik.

http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/afUciXMTRLE/mqdefault.jpg


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

gmore10 said:


> Maxi pad, because only women would need a box that big to learn on.



I second the maxi pad, it looks like one and sounds about right :laugh:


----------

